
Kicked out in America - jacobolus
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/03/10/evicted-kicked-out-in-america/
======
gizi
> That’s partly because restrictive zoning and overzealous building codes
> drive up the price.

The problem is self-inflicted. As ever, it is the government that causes this
problem. They do not want third-world shanty towns popping up, but on the
other hand the demographic with incomes below $15 000/year will not magically
disappear either.

I live in Southeast Asia. American zoning -and building codes would mean that
95% of the population in this country would be homeless, destitute, and
begging in the streets. They are not and at the moment they are still doing
fine, but only for now. Someone could copy bad ideas, imported from elsewhere,
and start kicking out people into the streets.

